# Museum Stamp Rally event is even blander than the May Day Event



## Raz (May 18, 2020)

I'm not joking. I just completed it in like 5 minutes. There's three prizes, all of them are placques that have a striking resemblance to the ones given to you by the HHA, one for each of the three original sections of the museum: bugs, fish and fosssils. There's three stands in each of these three sections, and you just have to go to each stand and get a stamp. Get all three, talk to Blathers, get your placque, move another section. That's it.


----------



## Jam86 (May 18, 2020)

oof i forgot about that lol
not gonna lie though it sounds like a school trip


----------



## Babypink (May 18, 2020)

Yes, it was very upsetting. I don’t understand why, instead of this bland activities that are downright boring they don’t bring back NPCs like Katrina. They were much more engaging and fun to have around rather than museum stamps. Also, why not one dedicated to the art gallery?


----------



## DinoTown (May 18, 2020)

I completely forgot that this event was a thing, let's go check it out lol


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 18, 2020)

I think it was literally made for very young kids.

Honestly I don't get it. They should have just not done an event at all


----------



## Corndoggy (May 18, 2020)

i did find this event super quick to complete and a bit blad. granted though, the plaques are a great edition to my study


----------



## Raz (May 18, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I think it was literally made for very young kids.
> 
> Honestly I don't get it. *They should have just not done an event at all*


The way they've done it, it would be better if we would just have Blathers gather everyone on the plaza, talk about the importance of museums, science, history, and then gave us a souvenir. It would be much more meaningful and would also be more interesting on an educational level. 

This event does look like it was rushed, especially as it never mentions the art gallery. Hopefully they'll do another event tied to art (and I sure hope it's more than just go there, get a stamp, take your prize, go home).


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 18, 2020)

Raz said:


> The way they've done it, it would be better if we would just have Blathers gather everyone on the plaza, talk about the importance of museums, science, history, and then gave us a souvenir. It would be much more meaningful and would also be more interesting on an educational level.
> 
> This event does look like it was rushed, especially as it never mentions the art gallery. Hopefully they'll do another event tied to art (and I sure hope it's more than just go there, get a stamp, take your prize, go home).


Man that would have been way better!! They could have even included a little Q and A between the villagers and Blathers

 I think the only good thing about this event was seeing that there's a meteor in the fossil exhibit. I never noticed it before. The plaques are okay.. I guess. I think they didn't include the art exhibit because it's new, and I think most people only have 2-3 pieces of art in their museum right now. Would have been kinda hard to incorporate, based on how the rest of the exhibits went


----------



## Dewy (May 18, 2020)

I think it's kind of cute and wholesome

Sometimes small events are fun too


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (May 18, 2020)

I mean... How much time irl are you going to devote to international museum day? It's not a big event. It's just a cute little something extra. I would've expected absolutely nothing for may day and museum day if you'd asked me a month ago, so I dunno. SOMETHING seems better than nothing...


----------



## dragonair (May 18, 2020)

Thanks for saying what the rewards are lol. I was wondering if it was worth going back to May (I'm in August right now) for the rewards but everyone was like "I'm not gonna spoil them for you~ :3c" and now I can see that it's deeeefinitely not worth it lol.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 18, 2020)

when i went to the museum this morning, i was like "that's it?" SCREAMING. it's fine though, but i know people complained about bunny day, but then this is too toned down. i can't.


----------



## sunchild (May 18, 2020)

i didn't think the may day event was bland at all even though it was simple and can be done fairly quickly.. and while i know this event is pretty much the same (can be done quickly) i like these small additions that switch up the day to day routine whether it be small or not and you get basically free stuff out of it.


----------



## mirukushake (May 18, 2020)

I think it could have been more fun as a scavenger hunt, where Blathers gives you clues about different stuff in the museum and you get stamps/prizes for finding them.


----------



## Raz (May 18, 2020)

sunchild said:


> i didn't think the may day event was bland at all even though it was simple and can be done fairly quickly.. and while i know this event is pretty much the same (can be done quickly) i like these small additions that switch up the day to day routine whether it be small or not and you get basically free stuff out of it.


I mean, I liked the May Day event for what it is; it's just that the overall reaction of the community was that the event wasn't really good, with most people defining it as being bland. 

Now, the museum event is bland af. It's bizarre that they took time to make exclusive assets (the stands and plaques) to the event, while also writing a few exclusive lines of dialog to it on top of designing the "screens" to represent the stamps, but they took all that work on something that takes 5 minutes to complete and it's totally forgettable. 

I feel like the work of the devs wasn't really valued, as the event could be a lot more interesting and make all the work they put into it a lot more worth it.

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020



mirukushake said:


> I think it could have been more fun as a scavenger hunt, where Blathers gives you clues about different stuff in the museum and you get stamps/prizes for finding them.


This is exactly how I thought it would be as I got into the museum. Then I got my first stamp and realized it was just that :/


----------



## DinoTown (May 18, 2020)

It was a fine event. The plaques are cute. Absolutely already have the fossil one up in my home (I'm a dinosaur-themed town, I had to really.) Was a nice thing to get me up and playing for a little longer, since my gameplay has kinda of wound down just waiting for the wedding event TBH


----------



## trashpedia (May 18, 2020)

Opal<3 said:


> oof i forgot about that lol
> not gonna lie though it sounds like a school trip



The only difference is that you actually sorta learn something at school trips lol. This event was basically running around finding stamping areas. Maybe it’s a Japanese thing and I don’t get it lol.

I liked May Day because at least it was actually challenging AND you got to meet Rover while getting his suitcase.

Imo, I mean yeah, it’s kinda cute and all but it just felt...lacking? I would have loved if it discussed the importance of museums and we got to help Blathers with the museum for a day. I do feel like it should be up for a week and not two weeks.

Also they forgot the art section u_u That made me kinda sad tbh.

Edit: So understanding everything now, I kinda appreciate the event a little more. However, I just wish there would be something more like having a fun fact appear after having a stamp. Then I would be 100% on board. I don't hate the event, I just think it could have been improved more. Also I actually like the plaques! They fit the dark antique theme of my house.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 18, 2020)

i get what OP is saying. i like that there's something new to do. but i don't want something new to do just for the sake of having something new to do. there should be a balance between like a bunny day event (overkill) and like this (basically non-existent almost, they might as well just mail the items to us).

but i had fun with May day though. i love rover. and i think that was a good balance!

even blather's map quest on pocket camp was more challenging than this omg. not that i want pocket camp-ish events here, no way. na uh.

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

WAIT... is it true we'll get different stamps daily???? that's good then if so


----------



## Manah (May 18, 2020)

I don't know if it's officially called an "event" but the problem I see is that people think of "events" (meaning every specal occurrence) as special activities and prizes. This seems to be designed to just get you to go into the different sections of the museum, which you normally never HAVE to do, and get you interested in looking at them. Maybe it's a Japanese thing, idk, but we're going at it with the wrong mindset and expectations.

(Disclaimer: It's still valid to think it's boring and two weeks is definitely overkill.)


----------



## Iris_T (May 18, 2020)

I think it was short and sweet, there's much to be improved but at least I didn't waste much time in a labyrinth like the other event...


----------



## Jam86 (May 18, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> The only difference is that you actually sorta learn something at school trips lol. This event was basically running around finding stamping areas. Maybe it’s a Japanese thing and I don’t get it lol, but running around trying to find stamps wasn’t rlly my thing.
> 
> At least May Day was actually challenging AND you got to meet Rover while getting his suitcase.
> 
> ...


i still haven't tried it, i've been cycling villagers so i'm pretty far ahead in time and i don't think it's worth going back for a small event tbh
the may day maze took me an hour because i'm pretty bad with puzzles lol but i really enjoyed it however it seems like no one liked this museum event even my siblings refused to finish it aha


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 18, 2020)

i guess its purpose really just is so people who don't go to the museum, goes there? i usually go there anyway. i like meeting villagers, taking pics and discovering new dialogues per personalities.


----------



## X10Rinne (May 18, 2020)

@ the people saying maybe it's a japanese thing, as a museum interpreter in japan I can 100% assure you yes this is absolutely a japanese thing lol I've done events exactly like this irl and we have one permanent stamp per museum year round. retired old people love 'em (they like collecting the little stamp cards, it's kinda like how americans always squish coins when they go to museums)


----------



## Katy88 (May 18, 2020)

It definitely feels like one for young kids (which is fair enough, it's a kid's game). I visit the museum a lot anyway so I didn't get any benefit from it, but it didn't offend me either.

I did really like the May Day maze though, and I'd missed that people complained about it! I liked the mini games in New Leaf, and it reminded me of that.


----------



## trashpedia (May 18, 2020)

X10Rinne said:


> @ the people saying maybe it's a japanese thing, as a museum interpreter in japan I can 100% assure you yes this is absolutely a japanese thing lol I've done events exactly like this irl and we have one permanent stamp per museum year round. retired old people love 'em (they like collecting the little stamp cards, it's kinda like how americans always squish coins when they go to museums)



Oooooooh okay yeah that explains everything! ^-^


----------



## alpacac (May 18, 2020)

It reminded me of back when I went to Japan a few years ago and had to collect stamps for each location at the museum. Heck they even had stamp collections for train stations and temples back there.... the event was nice as it actually made me recall that experience being really fun, but I do think physically running through a museum doesn't translate as well into the New Horizons game ):

You know how in New Leaf when you clicked an exhibit they'd give you info about it?? I think if they had kept that in New Horizons and then turned the stamp event into a multiple choice quiz where you'd only get a stamp if you had read the exhibit then it would be a bit more engaging but thats just my opinion


----------



## Altarium (May 18, 2020)

alpacac said:


> You know how in New Leaf when you clicked an exhibit they'd give you info about it?? I think if they had kept that in New Horizons and then turned the stamp event into a multiple choice quiz where you'd only get a stamp if you had read the exhibit then it would be a bit more engaging but thats just my opinion


This is such a great idea!
I definitely agree with the event being short, but I wasn't too bothered by it. It's nice having these little activities for some smaller holidays imo.


----------



## Rosch (May 18, 2020)

Yeah, it's a pretty simple event and could've been done a lot better. But it's still great and commendable that they recognized this international holiday and put it in the game in some form.


----------



## Flunkifera (May 18, 2020)

I don't know why everyone's expectations are that high but you need to come down to earth again lmao.. We're talking about international museum day, did we even have that day in New Leaf? I think everyone is somehow used to events that last a week or are really stressful like the ones in Pocket Camp? Why can't we have small events like the maze with rover and the rally with blathers for once? complaining all the time about events seems very ungrateful..


----------



## SpiritofAce (May 18, 2020)

It's a fun, little event that has never been in any previous game before it. What were you expecting, fireworks to go off in the Museum? It's just something cool (in my view) and a nice way to celebrate Museums.


----------



## wolfie1 (May 18, 2020)

Every event, whether big or small, counts as a good thing in my book. However, I must say that if all we're going to get is the same three plaques every day, they definitely could've shortened the event length or at least given away recolored plaques or something. I don't even know what to do with one set of three plaques, how am I supposed to find space for 42 plaques? Lmao.


----------



## Bohemia (May 18, 2020)

I enjoyed it.  I don't visit my museum much so it was nice to actually walk around it.  I saw my full T Rex in all its glory too.


----------



## Shyria (May 18, 2020)

I thought it was OK, and the museum is so beautiful I don't mind having more reasons to visit! I would have liked it with different rewards though, the plaques are nice but it would have love some geeky objects related to every sections! Like a microscope for bugs, or this kind of stuff.

I was initially disappointed, but I actually like having little twists to add to your day! Just small new things to do to change it up a bit. I just wish I hadn't seen the video because I expected big events (for some reasons) and they're actually just some (very) small additions to your game! Still nice though

I do agree that it was disappointing to see the art section not being part of it.


----------



## Arckaniel (May 18, 2020)

I would have enjoyed it if there are questions about the species/fossils you have in the museum lol it'll be quite challenging that way plus you now have to pay attention to Blathers' speeches about the creatures/fossils lol the stamp rally is just so boring, you basically just have to find it then, done, and now what?


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (May 18, 2020)

I dont know I kind of like the idea. I like small little events sprinkled in for fun. This one happened to coinside with my Museum grand opening since I had restarted my island kind of fitting.


----------



## Ganucci (May 18, 2020)

At first I minded this because unlike for May Day, I had the expectation that this was a multi day long event. Not sure if this was my own fault or Nintendo’s for marketing it this way. Either way, now I’m totally fine with how simple this event was. I always just think back to past games where some events were literally just talking to Isabelle once and getting one gift. May Day we got a new island, a puzzle, a returning character, AND a gift. Museum Day we get a little scavenger hunt and THREE gifts. In comparison to NL I definitely am enjoying events like this more.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 18, 2020)

So basically something that's easily missable? That's fair


----------



## Envy (May 18, 2020)

Why don't we get an Art plaque? =/


----------



## Solio (May 18, 2020)

This is basically an extension of these special holiday items that Isabelle would hand out during minor holidays (eg Shamrock day) back in New Leaf. But instead of just talking to Isabelle, you get to do little activities.
Thats an improvement in my book.


----------



## Mikaiah (May 18, 2020)

I really like that it made me run around the museum more (some of those exhibits look amazing, especially the BUTTERFLY ROOM omg) but now I just feel shamed for never catching any fish... lol.

But for me it's a huge throwback to when I was younger and loved going to museums haha (i used to be obsessed with collecting those little stamps too, like at museums and at disney epcot)


----------



## Imbri (May 18, 2020)

I liked it. Everything doesn't have to be "jump through 20 hoops and over pits of fire". I was happy to take my quick tour around the museum and collect stamps, then turning them in for the plaques. It's actually nice to have a chance to collect some nice things without having to seriously stress over it. I can do that trying to get the fish or bugs I need this month. It fits right in with the theme of the AC series - relax.


----------



## Clock (May 18, 2020)

I enjoyed it even though I completed everything. I got a chance to see the museum a bit more though, it was a cute event in my opinion.


----------



## R. Planet (May 18, 2020)

This event was dumb and pointless and a bad idea and dumb and could have been better and dumb.


----------



## salem_ (May 18, 2020)

I actually enjoyed the small routine-break.
I was used to MMORPG events - hours and hours of farming.
I think that's fine as a small event, honestly.


----------



## Arrei (May 18, 2020)

I feel like everyone who's complaining about these mini events is new to the series and doesn't realize these have been a series mainstay since the start. This is a game about living life, and these are just little diversions sprinkled in just like our real life minor holidays, not big to-dos like Christmas or Halloween.

Like, holy cow, it's not like they were hyping this up as something big, it's MUSEUM DAY. And past versions of these holidays literally used to just be "show up, get free item, go back to sleep". I feel like we have to go around reminding people Animal Crossing is about the idyllic day-to-day life, not flash and spectacle.


----------



## Alicia (May 18, 2020)

I haven't done the event yet, but I couldn't remember when it was actually happening. So, thanks for reminding me! I'm interested in the plaques though as I tend to use the hha ones in different rooms.


----------



## MrPicard (May 18, 2020)

I liked it. It didn't require anything special and I enjoyed walking through the museum (I hardly ever do that).


----------



## Garrett (May 18, 2020)

Do we know if there are other rewards for each day of the event, or is that it if you complete it day one?


----------



## biksoka (May 18, 2020)

Stamp rallies irl are pretty much the same way so I guess it made sense
but I did think there would be some trivia aspect to it


----------



## nerfeddude (May 18, 2020)

I think this event is short and cute. Reactions from player character for each station was cute to read. At least for me. And the plaques as a reward... Heck, I wanted them in my house from the moment I saw them in the museum. The only thing I'm sad about is there is no stamps for art gallery :C


----------



## Raz (May 18, 2020)

Arrei said:


> *I feel like everyone who's complaining about these mini events is new to the series and doesn't realize these have been a series mainstay since the start.* This is a game about living life, and these are just little diversions sprinkled in just like our real life minor holidays, not big to-dos like Christmas or Halloween.
> 
> Like, holy cow, it's not like they were hyping this up as something big, it's MUSEUM DAY. *And past versions of these holidays literally used to just be "show up, get free item, go back to sleep". I feel like we have to go around reminding people Animal Crossing is about the idyllic day-to-day life, not flash and spectacle.*


You're thinking wrong, then. I'm not new to the series, and it also changes nothing. 

Using past games' events to justify the way these are being done also isn't a very good argument. Games evolve with time, and we see how people still complain about things that haven't been modernized everyday. We could keep Doubutsu no Mori e+'s typing method, how about that? It was like that in past games! Fruit stacking? Why would anyone ask for that? It wasn't a thing in past games!

And no, if there's one person you don't need to remind about how AC was made to be played in short bursts, day-to-day, that person is me (and that's one of the reasons I refuse to time travel and I don't rush things in this game).


----------



## Arrei (May 18, 2020)

Raz said:


> You're thinking wrong, then. I'm not new to the series, and it also changes nothing.
> 
> Using past games' events to justify the way these are being done also isn't a very good argument. Games evolve with time, and we see how people still complain about things that haven't been modernized everyday. We could keep Doubutsu no Mori e+'s typing method, how about that? It was like that in past games! Fruit stacking? Why would anyone ask for that? It wasn't a thing in past games!
> 
> And no, if there's one person you don't need to remind about how AC was made to be played in short bursts, day-to-day, that person is me (and that's one of the reasons I refuse to time travel and I don't rush things in this game).


Yet I think you miss the point. This isn't about clunkiness or modernization, I could probably write an essay on how many ways this game is stuck in the past.

But mini-events are short and simple by design, under the ideology that having simple things makes it possible to appreciate the fancier things, a design ethic that has been part of the series from the start and I daresay a key part of its charm. It's folly to expect anything grandiose from them and I think the small activities they've introduced are a good way to make them more interactive but retain their identity as minor events.


----------



## cheezu (May 18, 2020)

What's even worse is that you can participate in the event daily for the 10-day or 2-week duration (however long it is), and you get identical prizes each day and no extra award for completing all the days at the end.
I didn't TT but watched a video about it and it was a bit disappointing. I wish we got something special like Blathers' framed photo or some cool museum furniture for participating daily but no.
I mean I guess the plaques are nice and the event didn't require much effort, which was okay by me but maybe we were all expecting a bit too much?


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 18, 2020)

I thought it was a cute event. I liked collecting the stamps and there were some small facts mentioned while procuring them. I would have loved more interaction, but it was still nice. Love that it did not take up too much time (though it could have been longer), like the Bunny event. I have never experienced anything like it, and learning rallies like this are a thing in Japan added a cool cultural learning moment for me


----------



## Flunkifera (May 18, 2020)

Envy said:


> Why don't we get an Art plaque? =/


If you don't timetravel or trade literally all the art pieces for millions of bells you would have exactly 2-3 pieces out of the 43. So 99% of the art gallery would be empty. I would have liked an art plaque as well but it makes a lot of sense for it to not be there..


----------



## cheezu (May 18, 2020)

Manon_Despoina said:


> I thought it was a cute event. I liked collecting the stamps and there were some small facts mentioned while procuring them. I would have loved more interaction, but it was still nice. Love that it did not take up too much time (though it could have been longer), like the Bunny event. I have never experienced anything like it, and learning rallies like this are a thing in Japan added a cool cultural learning moment for me


You can participate in it daily for the duration of the event but you will end up with the same prizes, unfortunately.
You do get got learn some small facts here and there, which is nice I guess.


----------



## tonkuri (May 18, 2020)

ehh, i didn't expect it to be much. it wasn't supposed to be a major diy-based event like bunny day or the sakura tree event. 

idk, i like having smaller scale events mixed in with the bigger ones, it reminds me of the random little holidays in wild world. they weren't much but they added in some variety.


----------



## Raz (May 18, 2020)

Arrei said:


> Yet I think you miss the point. This isn't about clunkiness or modernization, I could probably write an essay on how many ways this game is stuck in the past.
> 
> But mini-events are short and simple by design, under the ideology that having simple things makes it possible to appreciate the fancier things, a design ethic that has been part of the series from the start and I daresay a key part of its charm. It's folly to expect anything grandiose from them and I think the small activities they've introduced are a good way to make them more interactive but retain their identity as minor events.


I get these design philosophies and I know they're part of what makes AC what it is. The thing that feels off is that they've been announcing these events as if they were more than that. Also, they're available for a long period of time (I think it's to make them accessible for more people, but two weeks is a lot), yet, they're over in 5 minutes. More than that, they're forgettable. May day at least had us meeting Rover again, which was special for a lot of people. It also had a "challenge", which makes it more interesting. But this one is really... Empty. 

It almost feels like receiving a letter from Mom and Dad in the mail in the other games: you'll read a couple lines of text, get an item and won't think about that again in the next minute. 

This event could have been made a little more interesting, it could have more personality (morning aerobics in ACGC was a simple thing but everyone remembers that because it was interesting). It feels empty and rushed, even though they clearly worked on making exclusive assets for this event.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 18, 2020)

Yeah I was a little disappointed.. I thought you actually would have to do little tasks to earn the stamps... not just walk up to a booth. I also wanted a cuter reward, something I could maybe put outside as well. But oh well..


----------



## Amilee (May 18, 2020)

so i kinda enjoyed the event but i also think it has a lot of room for improvement.

at first i thought it would be like a scavenger hunt and the stamps are hidden and blathers gives you hints but they were kinda just sitting there :/ 
also i wished for more/better rewards because i cant see myself using the plaques but i guess thats more personal taste


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 18, 2020)

Ok well there was plenty of holidays in new leaf where all there was to do was go talk to Isabelle in the plaza and receive a boring item. And then you couldn’t do any of your mayoral duties and do requests for your villagers for the rest of the day so...


----------



## niko@kamogawa (May 18, 2020)

They don't even need to host a stamp rally to make me visit the museum. I love the museum!


----------



## Yachiru Hatori (May 18, 2020)

I actually quite enjoyed it, I rarely go into the museum to see things so this was a treat, plus free prizes.


----------



## Marte (May 18, 2020)

I enjoyed the event a lot. Been a while since I visited the museum, so it was nice to see how much more I've donated since the start. Also these spots made me find some amazing camera angles. Like with the fossils. When I stand on the blue circle with the second stop the angle changed completely and I could see the dinosaurs from an amazing angle! I wouldn't find that haven't the stop been there. Also this is just me, but with exams being around every corner I appreciate this event to be on the smaller side, so I don't feel like I miss out on a lot because of studying.


----------



## wearebap (May 18, 2020)

Bruh.. is that really all there is to it?
I haven’t opened up my switch yet and I just woke up but after reading this..
Like damn that’s pretty disappointing. I wonder why..
I feel like they could just do so much more with this! Maybe they didn’t spend much time with the museum event because maaaaaybe they are planning a much bigger event in the future?
Idk, if you ask me it kinda feels rushed LOL


----------



## dino (May 18, 2020)

Stevey Queen said:


> Ok well there was plenty of holidays in new leaf where all there was to do was go talk to Isabelle in the plaza and receive a boring item. And then you couldn’t do any of your mayoral duties and do requests for your villagers for the rest of the day so...



have to agree w this. not every event is gonna be our favorite ! with so many occurring, its a given that many will be less involved and easy. the point isnt to create undo work for the developers when they've got continuous dlc planned for the next few years.

i think we maybe ought to be a bit more patient and less expectant. great things will come ! rn they're just okay things that are still, new to gameplay. yes, i would love if every event was AMAZING but its....just_not_realistic.gif


----------



## Morningowl (May 18, 2020)

Of course it can be improve upon but I do enjoy them trying to Incorporate more holiday days into it the past games. I guess I have different mentality then most with expectations on the low side when comes to holiday days.


----------



## PugLovex (May 18, 2020)

haven’t even updated my game yet, i’ll have to judge it for myself!


----------



## Hirisa (May 18, 2020)

In the real world, tiny events like this are just meant to call attention to things we take for granted, and are not intended to upset your routines. As a game that is meant to be lived and not just played, this felt natural and very in keeping with the spirit of Animal Crossing that I know. 

I felt the same way about the May Day event. Not everything has to be novel and disruptive with a glut of unique rewards to be special.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 18, 2020)

The only part that was semi hard for me was finding the icy fish stamp because I forgot how to get to that section. Still took me like 5 minutes to do. But I’m happy to have these little details rather than not have them.


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

i agree, honestly. took me like 5 minutes to complete the event and the prizes aren’t all that great - here’s hoping that the wedding season event will be better. the items seem pretty cute, at least


----------



## Beady (May 18, 2020)

Hello folks 

I will state now I'm loving the game, playing each day and having a lot of fun and I've enjoyed each of the events added so far Including the one being discussed here.

That said however I do have some thoughts.
I am not trying to put words into folks mouths here, but I think many people are looking at these events in isolation.

I mean on its own is the museum event any good?
If this is all you can do in the game would it be fun? Is it worth doing?

The answer I think all can agree is no, it isn't enough or exciting enough and it's not much fun. On its own...

Same goes for the may day event, and bunny day.

All of these taken on there own are nothing really. And certainly do not scream 'long term engaging content'

However added up as a whole I argue they add a lot of value and excitement to the game.

The problem as I see it right now is that the rest of the game offers quite a limited set of activities to do... And a lot of people are itching for big new features (whether old or new) to bulk out the game and give us more to do when we play. So we are jumping on and devouring any 'new' content instantly.

Right now these events look lacking as once it's done what do you the player have left to go back to? 
Fishing? Decorating? Hunt bugs? Talk non stop to your villagers hoping they give you a task or treasure hunt? Go to the 10th/50th/100th same mystery island to get resources?

The above isn't an exhaustive list of course, but as it stands the game as a whole offers limited gameplay opportunities... Especially when compared to previous games.

I am not complaining as I believe over time we will be given many new and old features to give us more to do with our online lives each day.

However this slow and steady way of adding content will create situations like this where players feel bored or let down. Especially given how the current world situation has allowed players to speed through the game due to having a lot more free time to play.

This time next year the game will be a completely different beast and have plenty to do each play session I'm sure. And at that time a small fun event like museum day will be seen as what I am sure nintendo intend it to be, a cute little distraction from the 'main' gameplay.

Anyway, sorry for the essay post! That's my 2 pennies worth


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 18, 2020)

Raz said:


> I'm not joking. I just completed it in like 5 minutes. There's three prizes, all of them are placques that have a striking resemblance to the ones given to you by the HHA, one for each of the three original sections of the museum: bugs, fish and fosssils. There's three stands in each of these three sections, and you just have to go to each stand and get a stamp. Get all three, talk to Blathers, get your placque, move another section. That's it.


wait this event is already out? Nintendo could we PLEASE have a decent holiday for once, Easter was the death of all good things, nature day is just nook mile activities and God knows what the wedding is. Oh and mayday was also pretty crappy


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 18, 2020)

So... Japan really likes stamp rallies. They tend to be aimed at children and families with young children, but stamp rallies happen all the time. Places like zoos have stamp rallies partly as a way for kids on field trips to prove to their teacher that yes, they went to certain sections (whether they paid attention or learned anything is different, lol). Train companies will have stamp rallies to encourage rail use and tourism, where you get stamps at different train stations and will get some sort of prize. These are just some examples. If you are paying attention, you will see stamp rally stands all across Japan, for all sorts of reasons. Some of them don't even give you prizes and are just for collectors. 

The reason for me telling everyone this is this sort of event in-game totally sounds very Japanese, something I am not surprised to see put in Animal Crossing. I know it's minor, and some are disappointed, but International Museum Day isn't a major event in real life either. It's just to encourage people to remember that museums exist and to go visit them. Even having a few minute stamp rally thing is way more than I would've expected for such a minor "holiday". Remember what New Leaf did for minor holidays?



Stevey Queen said:


> Ok well there was plenty of holidays in new leaf where all there was to do was go talk to Isabelle in the plaza and receive a boring item. And then you couldn’t do any of your mayoral duties and do requests for your villagers for the rest of the day so...



This. Exactly.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 18, 2020)

Just like I said for May Day... I wish they hadn't even announced the Museum event in the direct and just let it be a little surprise.
Honestly it would have been nice if in the direct they just said "We have several small events sprinkled throughout the month of May." and just left it at that with maybe a preview image of the May Day maze (like that one spot was saw Rover) then maybe one screenshot of the museum stamp card. Not real build up to it for us to think it is actually a full blown event of sorts.

This all as got me thinking the June "wedding event" will be 'Go to harvey's island. Long dialog. Take ONE picture with ONE wedding item in the room somewhere with both Reese and Cyrus. Now you have all the wedding day item DIYs. Done." Which is very disappointing.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (May 18, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> So... Japan really likes stamp rallies. They tend to be aimed at children and families with young children, but stamp rallies happen all the time. Places like zoos have stamp rallies partly as a way for kids on field trips to prove to their teacher that yes, they went to certain sections (whether they paid attention or learned anything is different, lol). Train companies will have stamp rallies to encourage rail use and tourism, where you get stamps at different train stations and will get some sort of prize. These are just some examples. If you are paying attention, you will see stamp rally stands all across Japan, for all sorts of reasons. Some of them don't even give you prizes and are just for collectors.
> 
> The reason for me telling everyone this is this sort of event in-game totally sounds very Japanese, something I am not surprised to see put in Animal Crossing. I know it's minor, and some are disappointed, but International Museum Day isn't a major event in real life either. It's just to encourage people to remember that museums exist and to go visit them. Even having a few minute stamp rally thing is way more than I would've expected for such a minor "holiday". Remember what New Leaf did for minor holidays?



I agree. It's a small simple gesture of honouring museums around the world.

I noticed that most players here have high expectations about these events considering that most mobile games in the market nowadays have ongoing major events that keeps them busy for days. Maybe we won't see anything like that in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Edge (May 18, 2020)

Two weeks does seem long for the event, maybe we only really needed a week at the most, but I liked that it was more than just talking to Isabelle and getting an item.


----------



## Koala92 (May 18, 2020)

Nvm


----------



## Romaki (May 18, 2020)

I think it's a cute little event with little nuggets of information here and there. It's definitely aimed towards younger kids, but I think that's okay! Feels like a field trip to me, I'm sure kids playing Animal Crossing could use something like this right now. But it would be nice if the museum had more visitors during this event, especially if it would introduce villagers as random visitors at least in the museum. "I just had to check out the bug collection on this island!" and stuff like that, that would have been pretty cute. But we'll see if the next week changes anything.


----------



## kurisu (May 18, 2020)

museum day in real life is an arbitrary holiday that doesn't really mean anything, so it's the same in the game. not every special day needs a huge celebration in game to make it worth while. i think small events like this are just fine, they're obviously not meant to be anything more than a little detour from your daily routine.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 18, 2020)

With Bunny Day and this event, it seems like Nintendo can't find a right balance of worthwhile events.

I mean, really, AC GameCube had the Sports Fair. It was so cute when villagers would race around and sometimes fall flat on their face! Morning aerobics was so wholesome because it felt like my town was a true community, the cherry blossom picnic at the square where all the villagers would sit and chill and have fun, the igloos during winter.

Even fireworks during summer! We had it in WW and CF but where is it now?

WW had the acorn scavenger hunt with Cornimer and CF had Festivale.

Sure they weren't the most groundbreaking events but they all had their charm.


----------



## Hikari (May 18, 2020)

aw, i actually found this event to be super cute! some of the stamp "comments" were pretty funny, imo, like the one pointing out the incoming meteor or the one with the "little guys just chillin'" in the fish exhibit. not all of the events need to be super grand imo, i like the smaller ones too! c:


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 18, 2020)

it is quite boring


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 18, 2020)

I think the stamps were cute, but yeah I think a little more needed to be done. Also the art missing is disappointing.
Maybe they will add to it later before time is up.


----------



## Nefarious (May 18, 2020)

I liked the access to the museum plaques, I’m very glad to get them as a reward, though I wouldn’t mind the stamping so much if we got to keep them somewhere like the passport as a collectable. As a completionist that would’ve made me happier, even if it’s showing off something as pointless as stamps.

I liked the May Day event way better, if they implimented even a basic puzzle aspect to finding stamps I think it would’ve been received a little better.


----------



## voltairenism (May 18, 2020)

Yeah, totally disappointing, considering I skimmed through Blathers dialogue and I thought you had to find some fishes by tje description on the stamp, then you would get it. But oh well.



dragonair said:


> Thanks for saying what the rewards are lol. I was wondering if it was worth going back to May (I'm in August right now) for the rewards but everyone was like "I'm not gonna spoil them for you~ :3c" and now I can see that it's deeeefinitely not worth it lol.


Honestly I regret travelling back from November  I wish I just read what it was but I don't like spoilers ehhh


----------



## Tiffany (May 18, 2020)

I haven't done it yet but I watch abdallahs video and it's boring. Also why is it a two week event when there are only 3 prizes and you get them all on day 1? At least if u got something at the end for doing it everyday I'd get it otherwise just make it a one day event.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 18, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> I liked the access to the museum plaques, I’m very glad to get them as a reward, though I wouldn’t mind the stamping so much if we got to keep them somewhere like the passport as a collectable. As a completionist that would’ve made me happier, even if it’s showing off something as pointless as stamps.
> 
> I liked the May Day event way better, if they implimented even a basic puzzle aspect to finding stamps I think it would’ve been received a little better.


yeah being able to keep the stamp cards and hang them up would be awesome in my cafe with the plaques bulk up my Blather's wall. I found a cute Blathers custom design I put in there. My Celeste wall has alot more there. :/


----------



## Uffe (May 18, 2020)

After how people treated Bunny Day, should you be surprised? I wouldn't expect anything less from a free update, anyway. I'm still going to collect those plaques. You could make your own mini museum out of your house with those.


----------



## Cheallaigh (May 18, 2020)

disappointed.. definitely, took about 3 mins for me, and knowing this is going to be around till the 31st? why?  should be 5 days at most to cover those who might miss it. honestly, i was expecting more, as in more stamps, more interaction with the various exhibits, and more than the same 3 rewards daily for the rest of the month.


----------



## marea (May 18, 2020)

I havent done this event yet, but i just wanted to say that i loved the may day event! It was fun to me because i love these sorts of mini games. I dont know what people thought was wrong with it because i havent seen such comments myself. I also wanna add that i totally disgree with people who say to just be thankful that they at least made an "event" to begin with. I havent read all of this thread but i knew there would be such comments before i even clicked XD Yes, i am glad that they are coming up with all of theses activities to freshen things up, but i can still give constructive criticism. Keep in mind that i liked the may day maze and still havent done this musuem one, so i have nothing against these events so far, but i think people can say they feel it could have been more engaging, if that is how they feel. That does not make them ungrateful!! This is not directed at anyone in particular, it is just a general statement, so please dont take it personal if you commented something like this in this thread.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 18, 2020)

The best part about it was Judy was there too.


----------



## moon_child (May 18, 2020)

Stamp Rally is actually fun IRL but not so much in a video game. Lol.


----------



## AustinS (May 18, 2020)

I thought it was just a cute excuse to go tour my museum again honestly! It really is the most beautiful spot in the game, so any reason to go back through it is good with me!


----------



## astoria (May 18, 2020)

The reason why people are disappointed is because this game took YEARS to make and you’d think a game in 2020 wouldn’t have so much problems. Multiplayer loading times, no multi crafting/buying, Orville dialogue, NPC repetitive dialogue every single time when you know the drill, all the glitches and duping people have been doing, you get one island per switch and even if they did that to stop people cheating, people are still glitching and duping items!

There’s so many more problems in a game that was so hyped up and if it took them this long to make then it shouldn’t have all these problems. People use the quarantine as an excuse but I’ve been working every single day and when the game first came out I was playing it a lot even on my days off, I stayed up late going to others islands to get sharks and stuff I had fun with it. But slowly started realizing all the issues in the game.

I rarely even play the game now, it’s gotten SO boring. I’m not new to the series, I grew up with the GameCube game and that holds a big place in my heart but I haven’t played any of the newer games like NL. But I expected this game to be better than a game that came out in 2004.


----------



## Delphine (May 18, 2020)

Yes I was pretty disappointed too...  I love going through the museum because it's so beautiful, but it got me thinking "Where is all the rest? The stuff that came out with every other AC game?"
Today I told some friends I was getting bored these days with the game, it missing a lot of features and cool activities, and they told me it wasn't the game's fault if I got bored after 300 hours in but frankly I don't understand why we had to wait for Leif, and Redd, and have to wait even more for very basic stuff like the café or Katrina.
I get that Nintendo is trying to keep us interested for a long time and over the months but frankly I wish we had all the classic stuff unlocked and available from the beginning, that way it wouldn't be as bitter sweet to then have slightly less fascinating events that are more seasonal, like this one. I enjoyed May Day's event and the Easter one to be honest, it was pretty fun, just not "enough" on their own.
The only thing I think is nice with these updates is living seasonal stuff in the moment. Like you can't see Jingle until it's really December and that's super cool.


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 18, 2020)

I expected it to pretty much be nothing...so, my expectations were met. Lol.

On the other hand...I swear, I never noticed the one part of the bug exhibit before. Hahaha.


----------



## Believe (May 18, 2020)

I wouldn't have a problem with these pointless events if the rewards werent abysmal...


----------



## Bioness (May 18, 2020)

I feel like it should have been a one and done deal. Like not every day, instead give us a week to do it then have all stamp locations available to get on a single day. Otherwise you are giving people false hope that there is more to it.


----------



## GEEBRASS (May 18, 2020)

I love the museum and I love the plaque rewards, so I thought it was great! What do you expect from these little events, ffs? I think the dash of color they add to the world is wonderful.


----------



## Aliya (May 18, 2020)

I didn't think much was going to happen (since I didn't know it was coming until like this morning lol) so I'm not too disappointed. I kinda wish they staggered it out a bit over a few days since it literally takes 5 minutes. It's a distraction I guess!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 18, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> With Bunny Day and this event, it seems like Nintendo can't find a right balance of worthwhile events.
> 
> I mean, really, AC GameCube had the Sports Fair. It was so cute when villagers would race around and sometimes fall flat on their face! Morning aerobics was so wholesome because it felt like my town was a true community, the cherry blossom picnic at the square where all the villagers would sit and chill and have fun, the igloos during winter.
> 
> ...



To be fair, we haven't reached a point in the game to know for sure that Sports Fair or Morning Aerobics are in the game (they were summer events, if I'm not mistaken). Fireworks is in July and New Years. Festivale is confirmed to return (at least, allegedly, since Pavé si confirmed to return) in February or early March.

I've liked events so far in NH. I think we had many groundbreaking events in GCN (as mentioned above), but we also had extremely bland ones: like Graduate's day, Spring Cleaning, Labor Day, Founder's Day, etc. They were, pretty much, filler events and holidays. In NL you basically spoke to Isabelle for an item and that was it. WW events were, imo, the absolute worst in the series. Not only did they remove major holidays (like Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas) but included really lame ones (like Yay Day, La-di-day and Bright Lights day). It's also the game with the least number of events in the entire series.

At least you're doing stuff in NH unlike past entries. May Day (which was meant to be one day but is extended for a whole week) allows you to play a puzzle game, meet Rover (get a event-specific item from him) and get tickets to spend as bells. International Museum Day is not a big fuzz, but at least you get a reason to go to the museum, get stamps and get event-specific items from that! We've never had an event tied to the Museum, so it's really nice to have it.

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

Also: keep in mind that most of these events and holidays were originally supposed to happen in 1 day. Considering Nintendo's new approach, they've extended for week(s). So keep in mind that when discussing these events.


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 18, 2020)

Gotta agree. It's a cute little event though, but wished it had more contents in it


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 18, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> To be fair, we haven't reached a point in the game to know for sure that Sports Fair or Morning Aerobics are in the game (they were summer events, if I'm not mistaken). Fireworks is in July and New Years. Festivale is confirmed to return (at least, allegedly, since Pavé si confirmed to return) in February or early March.
> 
> I've liked events so far in NH. I think we had many groundbreaking events in GCN (as mentioned above), but we also had extremely bland ones: like Graduate's day, Spring Cleaning, Labor Day, Founder's Day, etc. They were, pretty much, filler events and holidays. In NL you basically spoke to Isabelle for an item and that was it. WW events were, imo, the absolute worst in the series. Not only did they remove major holidays (like Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas) but included really lame ones (like Yay Day, La-di-day and Bright Lights day). It's also the game with the least number of events in the entire series.
> 
> ...


Well, I guess these events are better than no events at all


----------



## niconii (May 18, 2020)

I was hoping that there'd be more to it but after bunny day I didn't get my hopes up! Anyway, it was just okay. At least the prizes are pretty neat.


----------



## 5cm/s (May 18, 2020)

i was a little disappointed too- are there more stamps are more rewards for the rest of the days? bc this event literally runs like almost 2 weeks i think, and if it's just this 5-min run through the museum i'm :\\
it's a good thing i wasn't particularly looking forward to this event bc i'd probably be a LOT more disappointed.


----------



## Milano (May 18, 2020)

I'm currently cycling through my last villager and I'm pretty far in the year so I'm glad I don't feel too much pressure to TT back to the current day for this event. Though it is around for a week so maybe I'll participate later~


----------



## Noctis (May 18, 2020)

Wait so that's it? I don't know when I'm going to do this event as I am rerolling Redd these past two days and I just want to focus on finishing the art/statue section in the museum. Since the event goes until the end of the month guess that's good for me if its this short.


----------



## Dreamcloud (May 18, 2020)

I didn't mind it. It was nice to have a look around the museum (the bug section is way nicer than I remembered, the little wooden bits over the water are lovely). The rewards were disappointing though.


----------



## metswee (May 18, 2020)

I thought the event was cute! one of the aquariums I go to irl also does the stamp thing and this event reminded me of that ; u ; I guess Im just sentimental haha

however I will agree with some people that maybe a little trivia game or a scavenger hunt in the museum to go along with the stamps would have been fun but either way Im content with what we got


----------



## Licorice (May 18, 2020)

It was super short but it was also a free update. Lmao I could understand if we paid for this event but come on..


----------



## Hirisa (May 18, 2020)

ITT: “I don’t understand why features we had to wait and unlock in previous games aren’t unlocked right away in this one.”

“I can’t believe this little thing in a game about treasuring the little things.”

Are the nostalgia goggles really that thick or have we all been indoors for too long, because I remember waiting to build the cafe. I remember waiting to finally get Katrina’s shop on main street. Heck, I even remember NOT waiting for Brewster’s cafe because it didn’t even exist before New Leaf.

I totally get critiquing the length of the event’s availability window and its rewards, even though I think both are appropriate. But so many of these criticisms are of the *spirit* of the event: Why was it so modest? Why didn't it give me something more shiny? Why did it only take me  X minutes? In a game that has always emphasized the importance slowing down and appreciating life, these criticisms sound myopic.


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (May 18, 2020)

i haven't tried this one yet, but i like that there are smaller events to counteract the bigger bunny day level stuff. the may day event was fun, i just wish it was more clear that these things are a one and done with week long accessability than a week long event.


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 18, 2020)

OMG tell me about it! My 5 year old would be bored doing it. I wanted Blathers themed furniture or something and scavenger hunts, and more info about museums and dinosaurs and fish.... Guess Iv been playing Pocket Camp too long, thats all about themed furniture


----------



## serudesu (May 18, 2020)

What I don't understand with it is that it's stretched into two weeks... Why? You don't even need to move to another section, just collect all the stamps in one go, and talk to Blather's 3 times, after he gives you the plaques. 

I quite enjoyed May Day, only because Rover was there. And if you know Rover was always your escort in New Leaf. So.


----------



## seliph (May 18, 2020)

i thought it was cute, i was always a fan of the plaques so i'm glad they've become items!


----------



## mayortiffany (May 18, 2020)

I thought it was a cute event. Short and sweet! I especially like that everyone's stamp spots might be different

I don't think the 2 week period is meant to be an indication of how much 'stuff' there is to do in the event, but rather, is there to ensure that everyone can have a chance to finish the Museum Rally. Many of us may be at home due to our current situation, but I can imagine that there'd still be people who don't check Animal Crossing every day or don't have much time to play a day. I still remember staying up way past my bed time desperately trying to catch all of Pave's feathers... 

I love how we have lots of mini events in New Horizons. I'd honestly rather have more mini events, even if they are not as 'complete', over having less large events in exchange.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (May 18, 2020)

Awee, I really enjoyed it! I like to imagine Blathers' budget couldn't allow for much, but he wanted to do something! plus if it were too big it may have been confusing for the younger audience. It was a fun excuse to run around the museum for a bit.


----------



## kojuuro (May 18, 2020)

I think the event was pretty nice.  It was really short though which is kind of a shame since they give you 2 weeks to complete it.  I think maybe quizzes on animals or the different things in the museum probably could have been really cool.  At least that way we can listen to Blathers more often.

May Day was alright, I think the maze was pretty fun, but wished we could have done it more than once.


----------



## Sharksheep (May 18, 2020)

I do think the event is kinda boring but I see it as a great way to show off the design of the museum. They developers put in so much work and detail into it and to be honest I don't really walk through the museum unless it's mostly filled. 

Also the stamp thing is a very Japanese thing. It's been many years, but I remember seeing stamping stations at the museums I visited and at other very tourist locations. The stamps were giant like 5 inches in diameter and they were very pretty. I wish I had a stamping book similar to the autograph books at Disney.


----------



## aetherene (May 18, 2020)

It was short and boring, but you can do it once a day and get the plaques again.

So you can probably sell them for some extra bells? LOL


----------



## Raz (May 18, 2020)

Licorice said:


> It was super short but it was also a free update. Lmao I could understand if we paid for this event but come on..


Don't fool yourself. You PAID for it. These "free" updates are content that are part of the base game. They're just being slowly added to the he because of the model Nintendo decided to use with AC. It's exactly the same thing in Street Fighter V. If anything, you should be asking what exactly comes with the 1.0 version of the game/in the game cartridge. They delivered a hollow game on purpose, to control the pace the players would be able to experience the events. It's a timegate, but you already paid for it. 

The moment you start believing they're rolling these updates for "free" as an act of goodwill, is the moment where you'll take their side against yourself and will be willing to pay for content that was already planned to be in the game - and that affects not only yourself, but everyone who got the game. The industry has a history of inducing consumers to change sides and support anti-consumer policies (paying for an online service that doesn't exist, buying day one dlc that was just content purposefully removed from the game to be sold separately, EA's dreaded online pass, lootboxes...), and your post is a prime example of how that works.


----------



## mirukushake (May 18, 2020)

I did the event again today. Same exact plaques, and they only sell for 300 bells lol. At least it's a very easily skippable event.

eta: I guess since they count as furniture so you can wrap them and give them to your villagers? Since they're wall-mounted they shouldn't put them up.


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 18, 2020)

I actually loved this mini event! It has a lot of Japanese roots so people might not be able to understand or appreciate it. 

In Japan, when there's a campaign for anything, museums, towns, movies, or even just anything that can be promoted, there are stamp rallies that are held in stores and chains, museums, around towns at different tourist destinations, etc. At the end you get a limited exclusive prize (usually something like a file folder, can badge, stickers, etc). I thought that it was a great way for you to visit the museum and really enjoy it if you haven't been there in a while while making it fun!


----------



## Zerous (May 18, 2020)

I think it would've been so much better if they had made it into a scavenger hunt, or at the very least, put some facts and educational value to each stamp. Maybe we could've even had a simple quiz for each one?


----------



## meggiewes (May 18, 2020)

I don't understand why people were expecting a massive event for a little stamp rally. Really, the museum rally was a brand new thing that wasn't in any AC game yet, lasts for long enough that we could all do it (no missing anything because you can't play for a few days), and is pretty interactive even though it is just a search and find fetch style quest. Plus you get the plaques that the museum uses, which is pretty cool (although I am quite sad that there wasn't one in the art gallery, but I think they did that for the people who haven't unlocked the art gallery).

Actually, this entire conversation did make me curious and look up what some stamp rallys would look like in Japan since I am absolutely American and I've never heard of such a thing. This was a really cute one where you do nothing but go to different train stations and collect little pokemon stamps. Then you get a little trinket when you fill in a card. As far as the museum rally in ACNH, I think they made it to mimic real-life perfectly. And it got me to go into the museum which I haven't gone to see any of the exhibits in weeks.


----------



## Raz (May 18, 2020)

senbeiiscool said:


> I actually loved this mini event! It has a lot of Japanese roots so people might not be able to understand or appreciate it.
> 
> In Japan, when there's a campaign for anything, museums, towns, movies, or even just anything that can be promoted, there are stamp rallies that are held in stores and chains, museums, around towns at different tourist destinations, etc. At the end you get a limited exclusive prize (usually something like a file folder, can badge, stickers, etc). I thought that it was a great way for you to visit the museum and really enjoy it if you haven't been there in a while while making it fun!


There's one thing they do in Japan (I believe it's only in Tokyo but I can be wrong) that could have made this event more interesting is the huge puzzle events they do every year. It's a mix of a scavenger hunt with logic puzzles and it would probably work very well in NH. 

There's some people here who live in Japan that know what I'm saying and they could probably explain these puzzles better than I could.

I think @mirukushake may know about this.


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 18, 2020)

Raz said:


> There's one thing they do in Japan (I believe it's only in Tokyo but I can be wrong) that could have made this event more interesting is the huge puzzle events they do every year. It's a mix of a scavenger hunt with logic puzzles and it would probably work very well in NH.
> 
> There's some people here who live in Japan that know what I'm saying and they could probably explain these puzzles better than I could.
> 
> I think @mirukushake may know about this.


I'm not too sure about the puzzle stuff, but I think it would actually be cool if you could do a quiz or something on the bugs, fish and fossils that you see in the museum! The only thing stopping this would be the fact that none of the bugs come with detailed info (like the art pieces) unless you ask Blathers :/


----------



## mirukushake (May 18, 2020)

Raz said:


> There's one thing they do in Japan (I believe it's only in Tokyo but I can be wrong) that could have made this event more interesting is the huge puzzle events they do every year. It's a mix of a scavenger hunt with logic puzzles and it would probably work very well in NH.
> 
> There's some people here who live in Japan that know what I'm saying and they could probably explain these puzzles better than I could.
> 
> I think @mirukushake may know about this.



Do you mean escape rooms? They are themed, and you usually have a time limit of an hour to find the way to get out. They're pretty fun! I think the last one I did was Phoenix Wright themed. You can find them in most big cities. They generally run as limited time events, but there are some permanent ones.



meggiewes said:


> Actually, this entire conversation did make me curious and look up what some stamp rallys would look like in Japan since I am absolutely American and I've never heard of such a thing. This was a really cute one where you do nothing but go to different train stations and collect little pokemon stamps. Then you get a little trinket when you fill in a card. As far as the museum rally in ACNH, I think they made it to mimic real-life perfectly. And it got me to go into the museum which I haven't gone to see any of the exhibits in weeks.



I do some railway stamp rallies occasionally, and did this stamp rally last year. You had to get a specific mix of stations for the smaller prize, then all 50-some? stations for the big ones. I was actually thinking of this when I made my suggestion of a scavenger hunt-like activity. Of course there are simpler ones that just require a certain number of stamps, but you usually get varying levels of prizes.


----------



## Raz (May 18, 2020)

@mirukushake no, it's this thing






The video is in Portuguese, but Hiro has been living in Japan for most his life and he worked as translator on a school in JP. I don't know if there's captions in English, but I think you may know what this is when you see the video.


----------



## Vanillite (May 18, 2020)

I DID like the fact that it showed the giant meteor that was at the top of the fossil exhibit. You can't get that cool angle for a photo any other way.  Which is kind of a bummer, now that I think about it...


----------



## jefflomacy (May 18, 2020)

Going to be interesting to see the people who are mad now and how they react when the actual drought starts. Make no mistake, Coronavirus's impact on Nintendo's ability to work and collaborate face-to-face in an office environment is going to have devastating effects on the remainder of updates this game is likely to receive. We are already seeing its impacts on the ability to patch urgent critical bugs such as item duplication issues, and the prior villager moving glitch. Sit tight, because it's about to get a whole lot worse. You can argue you paid for it all day long, but no one predicted how much Coronavirus would decimate face-to-face collaboration for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Pop-tart (May 18, 2020)

I hadn't actually bothered to walk through my museum until I did this event so I didn't mind it lol


----------



## mirukushake (May 18, 2020)

Raz said:


> @mirukushake no, it's this thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, this! Yeah, riddle solving games. It's basically like an escape room but you ride public transport to different spots to find the clues instead of getting locked in a room. The one he has is for Tokyo Metro but I've seen them advertised on/for a few bus lines too. Never done one, though. That could definitely work well as an event.


----------



## -Lumi- (May 18, 2020)

I enjoyed it! I enjoyed the May Day event as well. I think it's nice to have some smaller, simpler events in between the big holidays and I felt like the rewards were fitting.


----------



## Pyoopi (May 18, 2020)

I didn't mind it. I already like going through the museum to see the scenery change and to listen if the music expands. I like how the museum evolves as you donate. Lots of good references to take in. 

As far as small gripes, I do wish the small blurb had more to say. I was hoping when you completed stamp card, I'd earn a new passport title. It didn't have to be an item but smalls. 
It could be like a background for your irl devices or a new stationary card to write letters. While plaques were neat, I wanted that stamp-look more.

I mean just glancing at the references from Japan, if we got 3 pochettes with the stamp of each rally would've been great item.

Or even the stamp rally desk as an item. Can I steal that? Thanks.


----------



## Lisha (May 18, 2020)

It was cute, but I don't quite understand why this is a 2 week event. At least it's not in-your-face like the Bunny Day event.


----------



## simplehobbit (May 18, 2020)

I like it; it's like something you'd participate in an actual museum. It probably didn't take much time to program in and is just a tiny little thing.

It's the little things that actually give a game depth. As long as it's not taking anything away from a big event/update (which is not the case), I don't see the problem.


----------



## h1pst4r (May 18, 2020)

I loved it lol, but I also love museums. Is it true we can do it every day? Finally gonna have presents for my villagers that they can't display in their houses heheh


----------



## psiJordan (May 18, 2020)

I mean if you treat the event as a speedrun to get the stamps and be done, obviously it’s not gonna be super interesting.

I think the idea was to spend more time and marvel in the museum and explore/find new things about it. Also shows the importance of museums irl, and gives a little light on something that’s been the same since the GameCube game.


----------



## seularin (May 18, 2020)

i don't bother to do these events lmao -- unless the completionist side of me takes over


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (May 18, 2020)

I liked it much more than Mayday. It was cute getting to read the specific idea behind areas in the museum. I wish I knew what all the areas were called. The zoom in to the meteor on the ceiling was particularly great. The only odd part was not including the art section. I hope they include it next year. 

I actually thought the Mayday event was a hassle. Liked this better.


----------



## Sicariana (May 18, 2020)

Not horrible...but also lots of room for improvement. I think the event would be received far more warmly if the rewards were more exciting. Ideally, the museum café or shop would be released alongside the event.


----------



## Meira (May 18, 2020)

I don't mind it because I got to go around my museum and see what I've donated so far. 
I think it's also good because it's nice and quick that anyone who doesn't have time to play can still participate.
Wished they added an art plaque though. Probably didn't because the event release was before the updated art addition


----------



## monsieurberry (May 18, 2020)

Raz said:


> The way they've done it, it would be better if we would just have Blathers gather everyone on the plaza, talk about the importance of museums, science, history, and then gave us a souvenir. It would be much more meaningful and would also be more interesting on an educational level.
> 
> This event does look like it was rushed, especially as it never mentions the art gallery. Hopefully they'll do another event tied to art (and I sure hope it's more than just go there, get a stamp, take your prize, go home).



Ideas like this make me wonder why you and I aren't working for Nintendo. It's like the developers are going out of their way to make an event unmeaningful. I have to say after the fiasco that was the Fishing Tourney (basically the villagers had no involvement, there wasn't even a ceremony like there was in New Leaf) I don't have any hope for future updates. The developers are going to have to convince me to be excited about anything they have planned.

This isn't to say I'm not enjoying the game. I am! I'm just disappointed at how little they seem to be doing with this upgrade model.


----------



## Soigne (May 18, 2020)

it was cute, but i'm not going to be going back each day to get the same items again. the three frames combined sell for 900 bells, so it really isn't worth it.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 18, 2020)

It wasn’t too bad.  Sure, it could’ve been longer, but it was a cute little event nonetheless.  I really like the plaques we got as rewards, too.


----------



## monsieurberry (May 18, 2020)

psiJordan said:


> I mean if you treat the event as a speedrun to get the stamps and be done, obviously it’s not gonna be super interesting.
> 
> I think the idea was to spend more time and marvel in the museum and explore/find new things about it. Also shows the importance of museums irl, and gives a little light on something that’s been the same since the GameCube game.



But the thing is they could have done just a little more and it would have been so much better. They could have given you actual facts, for example. Something small like that would have made me appreciate the event a lot more. I love Blather's blathering.


----------



## Hyllin (May 18, 2020)

I think it was ok. I like the plaques but I just really wish that their was a little more to it. They should have at least included the art section


----------



## Terrabull (May 18, 2020)

I just would have been more happy if it couldn't be finished in a day.  I enjoyed the zoom outs and little tidbits about the sections.  I never saw the meteor before, lol!
These are obviously filler events.  They are buying time to complete more of the game that should have been ready at launch.  Expect an update AFTER the photo event, and expect that to be exactly as short or shorter.


----------



## stiney (May 18, 2020)

X10Rinne said:


> @ the people saying maybe it's a japanese thing, as a museum interpreter in japan I can 100% assure you yes this is absolutely a japanese thing lol I've done events exactly like this irl and we have one permanent stamp per museum year round. retired old people love 'em (they like collecting the little stamp cards, it's kinda like how americans always squish coins when they go to museums)


It’s also definitely a thing at some American museums.

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020



AndyP08 said:


> The only part that was semi hard for me was finding the icy fish stamp because I forgot how to get to that section. Still took me like 5 minutes to do. But I’m happy to have these little details rather than not have them.


Wait we had different fish stamps. I had two stations in the fresh water section and one by the coral reef.


----------



## Licorice (May 18, 2020)

Raz said:


> Don't fool yourself. You PAID for it. These "free" updates are content that are part of the base game. They're just being slowly added to the he because of the model Nintendo decided to use with AC. It's exactly the same thing in Street Fighter V. If anything, you should be asking what exactly comes with the 1.0 version of the game/in the game cartridge. They delivered a hollow game on purpose, to control the pace the players would be able to experience the events. It's a timegate, but you already paid for it.
> 
> The moment you start believing they're rolling these updates for "free" as an act of goodwill, is the moment where you'll take their side against yourself and will be willing to pay for content that was already planned to be in the game - and that affects not only yourself, but everyone who got the game. The industry has a history of inducing consumers to change sides and support anti-consumer policies (paying for an online service that doesn't exist, buying day one dlc that was just content purposefully removed from the game to be sold separately, EA's dreaded online pass, lootboxes...), and your post is a prime example of how that works.



They’re still free updates. Like I don’t get your point. Content is still coming for FREE. Was the game rushed? Yeah but stuff is still being added. This game just came out in March. You can’t compare this to stuff like EA.


----------



## stiney (May 18, 2020)

Hikari said:


> aw, i actually found this event to be super cute! some of the stamp "comments" were pretty funny, imo, like the one pointing out the incoming meteor or the one with the "little guys just chillin'" in the fish exhibit. not all of the events need to be super grand imo, i like the smaller ones too! c:


Dang you got different comments. My dinosaur ones were about iguanodons and pterosaurs not really being dinosaurs.


----------



## minimoon (May 18, 2020)

I enjoyed it. I love the museum but I don't go in there very often, except to donate things, so I was glad to be forced to look around the whole place. It was the first time I'd seen some of the exhibits and they reach have really cute details so I ended up staying and taking photos.

From my time in Japan I noticed that stamp rallies are everywhere there and seem to be especially popular at this time of year. I think it goes well with the other activities (fishing and bug catching, cherry blossoms etc) that might make Japanese people nostalgic for their childhood and are connected with a particular season. They could've made this a Japan only event, but I'm glad they didn't..

I do agree that the prizes weren't great though - I wish they'd been items I could display outside the museum.


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 18, 2020)

I didn't mind it to be honest, it gave me an excuse to donate the fossils that were in my pockets and look around the museum for some stamps!


----------



## Jacob (May 18, 2020)

I kinda loved it


----------



## Mary (May 18, 2020)

I liked the part with the meteor where it said "what's that orb in the sky? I'm sure it's fine..."
a little bit of dark dino humor I wasn't expecting from animal crossing, haha.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 18, 2020)

Better than Bunny Week.


----------



## stiney (May 18, 2020)

Mary said:


> I liked the part with the meteor where it said "what's that orb in the sky? I'm sure it's fine..."
> a little bit of dark dino humor I wasn't expecting from animal crossing, haha.


Going to have to do the event again, I didn’t get that stamp today.


----------



## Mary (May 19, 2020)

stiney said:


> Going to have to do the event again, I didn’t get that stamp today.


It was the "extinction" stamp iirc.


----------



## Raz (May 19, 2020)

Licorice said:


> They’re still free updates. Like I don’t get your point. Content is still coming for FREE. Was the game rushed? Yeah but stuff is still being added. This game just came out in March. You can’t compare this to stuff like EA.


They're not free because you paid for them when you bought the game. With AC, Nintendo is following a model that's similar to the "games as a service" model that many games are using nowadays, but AC's case is exactly the same as Street Fighter V's. Instead of them giving you the entire game at once (like it normally happens when you buy a game), they first give you the basic framework of the game, and they'll slowly give you the rest. All that content is something you already paid for, but it won't be handed to you at the moment of purchase. The updates aren't free because they're actually part of what you bought. They're not doing any charity here, they're simply giving you what you paid for.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 19, 2020)

Event may have been the wrong word for it. I see it as a mini-event, or like the mini 'holidays' in New Leaf where Isabelle would stand in the plaza all day, pass you an item and had the face standees to take pics with. I think giving it 5 days was a bit long for something that took 5 minutes, they could have greatly improved it by stretching it out over the course of the days and making you find creatures/artwork in the exhibits by their description. Every day they could have given you new things to find or even bonus stamps if you went to another town. As it is, I didn't think it was horrible but I expected more from it.


----------



## Flygon (May 19, 2020)

Raz said:


> They're not free because you paid for them when you bought the game. With AC, Nintendo is following a model that's similar to the "games as a service" model that many games are using nowadays, but AC's case is exactly the same as Street Fighter V's. Instead of them giving you the entire game at once (like it normally happens when you buy a game), they first give you the basic framework of the game, and they'll slowly give you the rest. All that content is something you already paid for, but it won't be handed to you at the moment of purchase. The updates aren't free because they're actually part of what you bought. They're not doing any charity here, they're simply giving you what you paid for.


I agree with you entirely, and I do think this is how people should be viewing the game when critiquing updates. Ideologically, I think the model is scummy and the game felt unfinished at launch.

I do wonder how much the size and type of events have been impacted by COVID-19. Practically, I don't necessarily have a problem with this model, as long as the content remains free/ high quality, or if the paid content is stuffed with content. But it's difficult to say how things will go, given that this is new for AC games and we've only seen content released during a deeply impactful global crisis.


----------



## YunaApple (May 19, 2020)

The event felt like something to tide us over until the next major event. Its kinda bare bones, but looking around my museum was very pleasing, except my empty art section.


----------



## mitfy (May 19, 2020)

Raz said:


> They're not free because you paid for them when you bought the game. With AC, Nintendo is following a model that's similar to the "games as a service" model that many games are using nowadays, but AC's case is exactly the same as Street Fighter V's. Instead of them giving you the entire game at once (like it normally happens when you buy a game), they first give you the basic framework of the game, and they'll slowly give you the rest. All that content is something you already paid for, but it won't be handed to you at the moment of purchase. The updates aren't free because they're actually part of what you bought. They're not doing any charity here, they're simply giving you what you paid for.


i completely agree that this model for games sucks, but animal crossing _is_ a game that's meant to be played over a long period of time. i'm sure a lot of it has to do with the game being rushed out and them adding more with updates, but i also see it as a way to keep people playing and engaged in the game.


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 19, 2020)

I think its totally a museum thing to collect stamps. I remember doing it all the time IRL collecting them. But it doesn't translate that well to the game because our museum is tiny compared to what it would mean to walk into a 3h-4h walk museum kind of building. I'm sure in our's would have been better if the museum was bigger  haha You are supposed to look at the exhibition and get a stamp, but ofc in real life too, you will see people rushing to the stamp booth instead of enjoying the views.

I don't have any problems with this event! Hope they add more like this. I find it so endearing that its so lifelike in a way.


----------



## Cheallaigh (May 19, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Event may have been the wrong word for it. I see it as a mini-event, or like the mini 'holidays' in New Leaf where Isabelle would stand in the plaza all day, pass you an item and had the face standees to take pics with. *I think giving it 5 days was a bit long for something that took 5 minutes, they could have greatly improved it by stretching it out over the course of the days and making you find creatures/artwork in the exhibits by their description. Every day they could have given you new things to find or even bonus stamps if you went to another town. As it is, I didn't think it was horrible but I expected more from it.*


18th to the 31st... it's not 5 days... which is why some of us are disappointed. the same 3 rewards for getting 9 stamps with almost no interaction with the exhibits, rinse and repeat for the rest of the month. i can see it going for 5 days so everyone has a chance to do it due to work/timezones whatever... but not 2 weeks. it's going to get really annoying after a short bit if every time i get up in the morning it's mentioned or during my daily hand-in of fossils(still missing just one). i've done stamp rally's as a child and have fond memories of them, this isn't really one, it's a meagre ghost of one. even for those 9 stamps, they could have done more like your suggestions, had some actual interactions with the exhibits and info or something...


----------



## Hay (May 19, 2020)

YunaApple said:


> Its kinda bare bones


Please tell me this was intentional please! =P


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 19, 2020)

Cheallaigh said:


> _-snip-_


Woow that isn't 5 days... I've really lost track of time.


----------



## Romaki (May 19, 2020)

Spoiler for the day:

When you talk to Blathers, he'll tell you the positions will change daily but the prices remain the same.


----------



## Dreamcloud (May 19, 2020)

I quite like the event but why would anyone want the same prizes again? I would have liked to have done it again each day for random non-exclusive furniture prizes or something (then no-one really misses out if they only do it once) but for the same items?


----------



## Mary (May 19, 2020)

Dreamcloud said:


> I quite like the event but why would anyone want the same prizes again? I would have liked to have done it again each day for random non-exclusive furniture prizes or something (then no-one really misses out if they only do it once) but for the same items?


This, I didn't really want one set of the plaques, and I definitely don't want five. Some more museum-inspired furniture pieces would have been cool.


----------



## jumpluff (May 19, 2020)

I thought it was cute, but it would be better if there was more to do or more to get, basically. If villagers were in the museum more often during International Museum Day, that'd be neat. I would have loved to get new dialogue and/or new facts and just chill with them in the museum during the event. Two weeks is also a little long, I think! I think that's the source of some of the disappointment, because of how it was marketed; this is just a small mini-event like many of the others we've had throughout the series, but it's very valid for people to be worried we won't get many of the old-style/meat and potatoes events and to be burned out on these mini-events.

Events in the series have always rested on great scenario writing and dialogue. Most Animal Crossing events are mechanically simple and don't even involve much outside the prizes and NPC (most!!). But because of good writing, villager participation and hype, and lots of special dialogue, they feel real to us and worthwhile. So that's where I feel like the balance needed to be struck for this event. People loved the descriptions of the places of the museum (and the landmark naming), and the concept of a stamp rally is cute, but - it seems - were given excessive expectations by the trailer and are frustrated by the mismatch in its replayability and the rewards.

I have no storage, so I didn't repeat the event today even though I would've been interested in seeing how it changed.


----------



## Mairmalade (May 19, 2020)

Opal<3 said:


> oof i forgot about that lol
> not gonna lie though it sounds like a school trip



The true tea.

It gave me a nostalgic vibe at first, but the thought of going around to collect stamps every day is ‘bland.’ I haven’t done today’s, but I imagine the stamps are different?


----------



## Jam86 (May 19, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> The true tea.
> 
> It gave me a nostalgic vibe at first, but the thought of going around to collect stamps every day is ‘bland.’ I haven’t done today’s, but I imagine the stamps are different?


oh i didn't realise it went on longer than a day, i watched a video of it on youtube and didn't actually do it because of everyone saying how bad it was and it did look pretty boring to be fair


----------



## Shyria (May 19, 2020)

In the trailer they showed someone doing the stamp rally with another person I think, has anyone tried to do it on someone else's island?


----------



## Flodorf (May 19, 2020)

My daughter found the event a lot of fun! It was something she understood and could do. 
I understand it can feel empty for people that can play a lot. Regardless, I feel like people are missing how there's people playing this game that don't have a lot of time to play in the first play. I was kinda bumped out that I missed the first Fishing Event, because of my daughter's birthday. Being this gracious with the event duration makes it that people with very little time can _also _complete the event *without* feeling they are missing out.


----------



## jumpluff (May 19, 2020)

Flodorf said:


> My daughter found the event a lot of fun! It was something she understood and could do.
> I understand it can feel empty for people that can play a lot. Regardless, I feel like people are missing how there's people playing this game that don't have a lot of time to play in the first play. I was kinda bumped out that I missed the first Fishing Event, because of my daughter's birthday. Being this gracious with the event duration makes it that people with very little time can _also _complete the event *without* feeling they are missing out.


AC has always been a series for people to play casually and enjoy over time, and I hope they'll always preserve that. I agree the longer events are a good change to include everyone and reduce pressure on players to complete things at a pace that's bad for them.

I just wish they had more going on for those of us who do play more! Even villager dialogue would go a long way to adding some immersion.

The fishing event was definitely a grind. I didn't get to gold because I slept in that day.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 19, 2020)

I like reading the (snarky) comments for the stamp stations


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 19, 2020)

I liked the event, but just to do it once. Its fine with me. Gave me an excuse to actually walk through my museum, which is starting to fill up nicely. I`m not going to do it every day obviously, but the event doesn`t force you to do that so its all good.


----------



## stiney (May 19, 2020)

Mary said:


> It was the "extinction" stamp iirc.



I didn't have an extinction stamp. I had one for the pterasaurs, the iguanodons, (both in the dinosaur room) and the vertebrates (in the first room). For fish I had two in the freshwater room and one in the coral room. My bugs were more spread out, one in the butterfly room, one for "hidden" bugs, and I forget where exactly the third was but it was in the first room.


----------



## Hirisa (May 19, 2020)

It would have been cool if an actual museum poster or series of posters had been one of the rewards. I am always looking for new wall art! That or some kind of large sign or banner for the museum would have been nice for decorating your museum’s entrance.


----------



## Cheallaigh (May 19, 2020)

Mary said:


> This, I didn't really want one set of the plaques, and I definitely don't want five. Some more museum-inspired furniture pieces would have been cool.





Flodorf said:


> My daughter found the event a lot of fun! It was something she understood and could do.
> I understand it can feel empty for people that can play a lot. Regardless, I feel like people are missing how there's people playing this game that don't have a lot of time to play in the first play. I was kinda bumped out that I missed the first Fishing Event, because of my daughter's birthday. Being this gracious with the event duration makes it that people with very little time can _also _complete the event *without* feeling they are missing out.


2 weeks... that's a lot more than gracious, it's major overkill when it comes to this "event", it should have been till this coming sunday at most. blathers will bring it up daily... thankfully i just finished my fossils, and i've already done all the fish/bugs for this month, so i won't need to go back to talk to him till it's over now. the event takes 5 mins depending on how well you know your museum, since my dudes have a habit of hanging out in there, and i was going in frequently, i know mine well.


----------



## Chris (May 19, 2020)

Done it twice now. It's cute. If I were twenty years younger I'm sure I'd be super excited to do this everyday for two weeks.


----------



## Pomme (May 19, 2020)

So disappointed by this "event" *sigh*. I'm desperately waiting for real content.


----------



## toenuki (May 19, 2020)

i wish we could have visited the art exhibit tbh. i like the rewards tho


----------



## Baroque (May 19, 2020)

I kinda liked the stamp booths in the bug exhibit which gave additional facts about bugs. That's nice, I legitimately enjoy overall pointless trivia.

But the stamp booths in the fish and fossil exhibits were literally just... observations or crappy jokes. And even then, it's indeed just something worth doing once in less than ten minutes.


----------

